# New gal



## HopelessAngel (Mar 23, 2019)

Hello Everyone! I'm new here as I am having some major malfunctions in my marriage. I am looking for advice and support. Who knows maybe make a friend or two. I am a mother of a miracle (was told I would never bear children) who is stuck in a strange marriage. I plan on posting in a different topic thread. I hope I have stumbled into a great community.


----------

